# Brake Light Problem



## Rabbit (Aug 29, 2004)

LH brake light does not light when brake pedal is depressed but the RH and high brake lights work perfectly. The fuse is OK. The bulb is new (and works in another receptacle). All other lights in the LH light mounting assembly work. All lights in the RH light mounting assembly work.

Is is correct to assume that the brake light switch is OK if the other 2 brake lights work as they should?

How should I proceed? I tried doing continuity tests (ohms) with a multimeter and don't understand the results because there is continuity between the running tail light and the brake light. This test was done with the light mounting bracket removed from the car using test probes with the bulbs removed and the other probe clipped to the plug terminal (male). Other continuity tests on the other 2 bulbs worked as expected, ie, no continuity except between the bulb receptacles and the plug terminals (and none between the receptacles).

I have a repair manual CD and checked the diagram for this circuit. The wire color in the diagram does not match the wire color in the harness or in the light mounting bracket. Actual wire is R/L (red wire with blue stripe) whereas the diagram says the wire should be R/G (red wire with green stripe). Should I be concerned about this difference between the CD and what I find?



????


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 29, 2004)

Never mind!

I swapped the light mounting fixtures left and right to see if the problem would follow the light assembly. The problem fixture (LH) worked fine plugged into the RH harness and vice versa; so I switched them back to their correct locations and both worked as they should.

I can't imagine what changed. Maybe I had to put some right-handed electrons in the left-hand lights.:woowoo:


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have seen similar problems with my 1994 Altima. I traced it down to a dirty ground connections to the assembly. I would imagine that during your troubleshooting the grounds were cleaned up and the lights started to work.


----------

